# Will You Celebrate Valentine's Day?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am curious if you intend to celebrate Valentine's Day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife and I tend not to observe Valentine's day. We have a problem with forced showing of affection. 

Last week I brought my wife 12 roses for no reason, just as a sign of affection and high regard. Giving her 12 roses on the 14th would only be because of societal pressure. She can tell the difference.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

We observe "our" Valentine's day on the 16th of February which is our actual wedding anniversary. Usually a nice dinner out or leave town for a few days.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> We observe "our" Valentine's day on the 16th of February which is our actual wedding anniversary. Usually a nice dinner out or leave town for a few days.


That sounds lovely Mr Krummhorn. Hope you have a good evening with Mrs Krummhorn.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm single, so obviously I won't be celebrating Valentine's Day in the traditional sense. However, I often receive valentine cards and chocolates from my piano students, especially the little kids who still think it's fun to give stuff to teachers. (I rarely get any such presents from my teenage students, who have reached an age where it's no longer cool to love your teacher! :lol


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You missed out - With a loved one even though you are attached!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chocolates are fine for us clarinet players. 

A warning to pianists: Don't stain the white keys.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Somehow I've never gone for Valentine's Day, really, and neither has my spouse. 
:kiss: Maybe it's because we're soppy & lovey-dovey *every *day!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Musing out loud:

Which gift will she appreciate the most?

Belgian chocolates

Vermont Teddy Bear

Two dozen red roses

I leave the house and never come back.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Of course, with music of love.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^I'm breaking out with acne.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm the first, with an alteration. Yes, I _will _be celebrating Valentine's Day, by going to a concert. But I will be going alone.

And it seems I will stay alone for now... 

Got friend-zoned on my birthday.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm the first, with an alteration. Yes, I _will _be celebrating Valentine's Day, by going to a concert. But I will be going alone.
> 
> And it seems I will stay alone for now...
> 
> Got friend-zoned on my birthday.


I'm sorry that things didn't work out in this particular situation. I hope that you enjoy the concert in spite of the disappointment that you must be feeling. Beautiful music can sometimes help ease feelings of loneliness.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes with my loved one


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably not, but this won't (primarily) be for any of the reasons given in the poll. More options needed! I may just as well add them myself, however:

1) St Valentine's day does not represent anything important down here. The local equivalent will be taking place on June the 12th, however, so if we _really_ want to do our bit to boost the profits of commercial entities by expressing our affection through the socially approved romantic channels at the same time as all the other compliant consumeroids, we will be doing it on the Eve of St Anthony like everybody else round here, thank you very much. Not that the wife would actually _object_ to any particular romantic gesture I did want to make apropos of nothing in particular this coming Tuesday, but:

2) We are expecting to be much too busy with more important matters on Feb 14th anyway, so we probably won't bother.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I was smart. I decided that we get married 3 days after Valentine's Day (17th). On Valentine's Day, we give each other a card and I usually bring her some flowers, but we reserve dinner & gifts for our Anniversary. 

V


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Valentine's Day did have a use for us three years ago when we held our Ruby Wedding Celebration. We actually got married on a date between Christmas and New Year, but people have their own celebrations then, so we had an excuse to postpone the party till the next February. Also, we wanted to hire my fiddle teacher to come and play for us, since most of our guests were Scottish dancers like us - and February is often fairly free of gigs for him, as he plays with quite a few baroque ensembles.

We had a buffet, with the food loaded on a table with a red cloth, and afterwards several guests (at my request) had prepared some poems and/or songs to do a 'ceilidh' turn.

Then Jim played some early music and baroque and a spectacular Czardas before launching into some sonsie reels and strathspeys. It was a magical evening. *


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll celebrate by eating Necco Sweethearts alone, yes 

Last year on V-day I helped my best friend set up a romantic hotel room surprise for his girlfriend. Only the concierge thought the room was for me and him and said "have a great night, guys".


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll spend the whole afternoon/evening in band, with my oboe. The true love of my life. =P

Still waiting for the human love of my life. =(


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harmonie said:


> I'll spend the whole afternoon/evening in band, with my oboe. The true love of my life. =P
> 
> Still waiting for the human love of my life. =(


All good things comes to those who wait .


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Pugg said:


> All good things comes to those who wait .


I've been waiting a long time. =(


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I will celebrate not celebrating it — with my pal Muffy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Breakfast table was set, small present beside the plates, and a big hug for all the years we have together and still to come.


----------

